# Panhandle FL member



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Jason Cooper said:


> Just joined up. This year I bought a 1977 RandalCraft 14, after fishing it some I decided it needs some work and upgrades. Build thread to come.


Whereabouts are you? I am southwest of Tally, and about to start a johnson type skiff rebuild.Might be cool to watch progress and possibly help with suggestions and experinces.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome from Texas!
And y'all are within a days drive of me!
Just might have to head that way soon!!!


----------



## badweatherbiker (Aug 16, 2016)

hunter4626 said:


> Whereabouts are you? I am southwest of Tally, and about to start a johnson type skiff rebuild.Might be cool to watch progress and possibly help with suggestions and experinces.


Any progress on that Johnson skiff? I am in Madison and I am thinking about rebuilding an old Ashcraft year unknown


----------

